# Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist nun aus Polycarbonat



## majinvegeta20 (22. Mai 2012)

*Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist nun aus Polycarbonat*

Wie Samsung nun offiziell bestätigt hat, ist das Gehäuse vom Galaxy S3 nicht wie erwartet nur "billiges" Plastik, sondern besteht aus hochwertigeren Polycarbonat.

Samsung Galaxy S3: Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik

Polycarbonat ist unter anderem edler im Design und bis zu 300-mal widerstandsfähiger.
Dient als Info, daher bis auf den Info-link keine näheren Angaben.


----------



## Seabound (22. Mai 2012)

Was ne News ;0)

Ich dachte, das Teil sei aus Keramik...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Was ne News ;0)
> 
> Ich dachte, das Teil sei aus Keramik...


 
und damit willst du nun was genau ausdrücken...


----------



## FreezerX (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*

Polycarbonate sind Kunststoffe.
Deren Eigenschaften sind in der Regel gute Schlagzähigkeiten (= Widerstand gegen Bruch).


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Polycarbonate sind Kunststoffe.
> Deren Eigenschaften sind in der Regel gute Schlagzähigkeiten (= Widerstand gegen Bruch).


 
Das sollte ja auch jedem klar sein. Glas bestimmt nicht. 

Das Case vom PC ist auch aus Kunststoff und kann trotzdem gut ausschauen.

Auf jeden Fall besser, als wenn´s nur stinknormales Plastik wie gedacht wär.


----------



## Seabound (22. Mai 2012)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:
			
		

> und damit willst du nun was genau ausdrücken...



Ich wollte mit nem leicht ironischen Unterton sagen, dass ich das Plastegehäuse von nem Handy nicht unbedingt ner News würdig halte.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich wollte mit nem leicht ironischen Unterton sagen, dass ich das Plastegehäuse von nem Handy nicht unbedingt ner News würdig halte.


 
Hmm, naja ist ja was neues, was eben dies wieder ein bissel geraderückt.


----------



## ViP94 (22. Mai 2012)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sollte ja auch jedem klar sein. Glas bestimmt nicht.
> 
> Das Case vom PC ist auch aus Kunststoff und kann trotzdem gut ausschauen.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall besser, als wenn´s nur stinknormales Plastik wie gedacht wär.



Polycarbonat ist auch Plastik, nur eben eine andere Sorte. 
Und in eine gescheite User-News könnten schon ein paar mehr Infos drinstehen. 
Zum Beispiel was die einzelnen Kunststoffe für Eigenschaften haben und wo sie sonst noch verwendet werden. Nicht erst darauf warten dass so was in einem Kommentar drinsteht.


----------



## FreezerX (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*

Da würde ich aber nicht den verlinkten Artikel zitieren, der ist fachlich sehr vage.


----------



## TempestX1 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*

OMG. Polycarbonat ist auch eine Form von Plastik.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Was ne News ;0)
> 
> Ich dachte, das Teil sei aus Keramik...


 
Dachte ich auch :S


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*



ViP94 schrieb:


> Polycarbonat ist auch Plastik, nur eben eine andere Sorte.
> Und in eine gescheite User-News könnten schon ein paar mehr Infos drinstehen.
> Zum Beispiel was die einzelnen Kunststoffe für Eigenschaften haben und wo sie sonst noch verwendet werden. Nicht erst darauf warten dass so was in einem Kommentar drinsteht.


 
Den link hast du schon gesehen, oder? 



TempestX1 schrieb:


> OMG. Polycarbonat ist auch eine Form von Plastik.


Ach wirklich? Hätt ich jetzt nicht gedacht.


----------



## ReaCT (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*

Ich kaufe mir doch bestimmt kein Handy mit Aluschale, damit ich damit Kugeln abfangen kann  Das Poly hat mich zwar beim Lumia 800, oder beim One X überzeugt, aber die sind matt und nicht spiegelnd und bestimmt auch weniger für Fingerabdrücke anfällig als das S3. Da kann das Teil meinetwegen auch so stabil wie Kevlar sein (Kevlar find ich auch toll )


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*



ReaCT schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir doch bestimmt kein Handy mit Aluschale, damit ich damit Kugeln abfangen kann  Das Poly hat mich zwar beim Lumia 800, oder beim One X überzeugt, aber die sind matt und nicht spiegelnd und bestimmt auch weniger für Fingerabdrücke anfällig als das S3. Da kann das Teil meinetwegen auch so stabil wie Kevlar sein (Kevlar find ich auch toll )


 
Dann hols dir doch in weiß. Das ist nicht so fingerabdruck empfindlich.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*



ReaCT schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir doch bestimmt kein Handy mit Aluschale, damit ich damit Kugeln abfangen kann  Das Poly hat mich zwar beim Lumia 800, oder beim One X überzeugt, aber die sind matt und nicht spiegelnd und bestimmt auch weniger für Fingerabdrücke anfällig als das S3. Da kann das Teil meinetwegen auch so stabil wie Kevlar sein (Kevlar find ich auch toll )


Ach, Kevlar (kugelsichere Westen) findest du also besser als Alu? 

@Topic
Dann ist es halt kein billiges Plastik, aber das macht die Sache auch nicht viel besser. 

PS:
Wer kauft sich denn ein PC-Case aus Plastik??


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> PS:
> Wer kauft sich denn ein PC-Case aus Plastik??


 
Keine Ahnung, gibt es aber.


----------



## ReaCT (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ach, Kevlar (kugelsichere Westen) findest du also besser als Alu?
> 
> @Topic
> Dann ist es halt kein billiges Plastik, aber das macht die Sache auch nicht viel besser.
> ...


 
Nein, meine persönliche Haptikkeitsreihenfolge geht so:
Softtouch Alu > gebürstetes Alu > Kevlar > Das Alu auf dem Acer Liquid MT (neu) > Polycarbonat (Matt) > Matter Kunstoff > Das Alu auf dem Acer Liquid Mt (Nach ein paar Monaten Gebrauch)> Hochglanz Poly (schätze ich mal) > Hochglanzplastik


----------



## Anchorage (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*

Also klingt ganz cool. Nur habe ich mir schon das HTC One S gekauft was ich vom ausehen her definitiv besser finde. 
Trotzdem denke ich das dass Samsung S3 ein ganz gutes Handy wird.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*



ReaCT schrieb:


> Nein, meine persönliche Haptikkeitsreihenfolge geht so:
> Softtouch Alu > gebürstetes Alu > Kevlar > Das Alu auf dem Acer Liquid MT (neu) > Polycarbonat (Matt) > Matter Kunstoff > Das Alu auf dem Acer Liquid Mt (Nach ein paar Monaten Gebrauch)> Hochglanz Poly (schätze ich mal) > Hochglanzplastik


Und ich hätte gerne eine Holz-Alu Kombi, aber das wird mir zu teuer.


----------



## Tiz92 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*

Toll  Es ist sowieso schon vorbestellt.


----------



## Seabound (22. Mai 2012)

Ich bin mit dem Plastikgehäuse von meinem Galaxy S2 vollkommen zufrieden. Wirkt zwar recht billig, geht andererseits aber auch nicht kaputt, wenn man mal mit dem Handy ne Bierflasche aufmacht. Von ein paar leichten Kratzern abgesehen.

Wobei ich die HTCs haptisch viel besser und wertiger finde. Nächste mal dann wirds wohl ein HTC.


----------



## ReaCT (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Und ich hätte gerne eine Holz-Alu Kombi, aber das wird mir zu teuer.


 Wer braucht schon Holz? 
Ich hab das geriffelte Plastik vom S2 vergessen. Das hatte mich bereits sehr angetan. Schade das es nicht wieder zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## AeroX (22. Mai 2012)

Das Ding sieht trotzdem nicht Wertiger aus auch mit so einem tollen Kunststoff..


----------



## DaStash (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*



AeroX schrieb:


> Das Ding sieht trotzdem nicht Wertiger aus auch mit so einem tollen Kunststoff..


Hast du es schon live gesehen und in der Hand gehalten?

MfG


----------



## TempestX1 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Hast du es schon live gesehen und in der Hand gehalten?
> 
> MfG


Jedenfalls ist es extrem Fingerabdruck Anfällig (siehe YouTube Video).
Da hätte Samsung wohl doch lieber das Gehäuse Matt lassen sollen


----------



## hotfirefox (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall besser, als wenn´s nur stinknormales Plastik wie gedacht wär.




Was ist bitte stinknormales Plastik?!

Polycarbonate sind Kunststoffe und diese sind im Volksmund Plastik!


----------



## Superwip (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*



> Polycarbonate sind Kunststoffe und diese sind im Volksmund Plastik!


 
Jo. Ist die News eigentlich ironisch gemeint?

Mein T-Shirt besteht auch nicht einfach nur aus Stoff sondern aus einem fortschrittlichen Baumwollgewebe


----------



## AeroX (22. Mai 2012)

DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du es schon live gesehen und in der Hand gehalten?
> 
> MfG



Yes, hab ich. 
Ich finde es nicht optisch ansprechend und auch das dolle Plastik macht's nicht Wertiger meiner Meinung nach. Aber jeder hat ja eine andere von daher..


----------



## Kreisverkehr (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*



ViP94 schrieb:


> Polycarbonat ist auch Plastik, nur eben eine andere Sorte.
> Und in eine gescheite User-News könnten schon ein paar mehr Infos drinstehen.
> Zum  Beispiel was die einzelnen Kunststoffe für Eigenschaften haben und wo  sie sonst noch verwendet werden. Nicht erst darauf warten dass so was in  einem Kommentar drinsteht.


 
Du meinst, nur weil Polycarbonat (PC) zufällig auch für CD/DVD/BR-Rohlinge verwendet wird? Oder auch für diese Wasserflaschen in Büros und Supermärkten? Mittlerweile aber nicht mehr für Baby-Flaschen, da diese ausgekocht werden? Und das sagt uns aber dennoch relativ wenig über die Verwendung im Handy. Lieber mal so Daten wie Reißfestigkeit usw.?
Da magst du Recht haben, denn bisl Hintergrundinfos und Vergleiche mit anderen Materialien sind nie verkehrt.



ReaCT schrieb:


> Da kann das Teil meinetwegen auch so stabil wie Kevlar sein (Kevlar find ich auch toll )



Kevlar ist lustig und ein Flüssigkristall^^
Leider nicht UV-beständig, daher wirds in den Westen immer lichtdicht verpackt, was wohl beim Handy auch nur als Fasern eingearbeitet sein dürfte (Vermutung).



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Den link hast du schon gesehen, oder?



Der Link, dessen Überschrift du so übernommen hast, sollte als Quellenangabe dienen und nicht als Textersatz. Trotzdem besteht das S3 aus Plastik, somit ist die Überschrift "doof". 
 Wäre doch mal toll, wenn du nen Vergleich zu "ollem Plaste" gebracht hättest, wie z.B. PE, PP, PVC und PS.
Oder wenn das hochgelobte One X z.B. im Text aufgetaucht wäre, welches auch aus PC besteht.

Ach, welches PC überhaupt? Gibt ja da auch wieder viele verschiedene, welche je nach Einsatzzweck (Wasseraufnahme bei Datenträgern beispielshalber) einzeln designt werden. DAS wär mal ne Meldung und nicht einfach nur eine sachlich falsche Überschrift adaptieren, zwei Sätze und die Quelle zum Nachlesen hinklatschen.

e:/ Und die Quelle deiner Quelle klatscht auch einfach nur Zahlen ohne Einheiten in die Gegend:
"Reines Polycarbonat hat eine Zerreißfestigkeit zwischen 10.000 und  10.500, ein Biegefestigkeit zwischen 12.000 und 17.000 und eine von  Druckfestigkeit von 11.000; Kevlar kommt zum Vergleich auf Werte von  12.500 (Zerreißfestigkeit), 17.000 (Biegefestigkeit) 16.000  (Druckfestigkeit)."

Ja, Zerreißfestigkeit von 10.000 Äpfeln oder doch eher Spaghetti? Der geneigte Leser müsste also selber recherchieren, oder wie? Is zwar jetzt nicht dein Fehler, aber umso ärgerlicher, wenn es einfach nur stur übernommen wird.

e://

Die Quelle deiner Quelle hat übrigens einen Artikel geschrieben, WARUM sie die Überschrift so gewählt haben. Diesen Artikel könntest übrigens aufgreifen...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Der Link, dessen Überschrift du so übernommen hast, sollte als Quellenangabe dienen und nicht als Textersatz. Trotzdem besteht das S3 aus Plastik, somit ist die Überschrift "doof".
> Wäre doch mal toll, wenn du nen Vergleich zu "ollem Plaste" gebracht hättest, wie z.B. PE, PP, PVC und PS.
> Oder wenn das hochgelobte One X z.B. im Text aufgetaucht wäre, welches auch aus PC besteht.
> 
> Ach, welches PC überhaupt? Gibt ja da auch wieder viele verschiedene, welche je nach Einsatzzweck (Wasseraufnahme bei Datenträgern beispielshalber) einzeln designt werden. DAS wär mal ne Meldung und nicht einfach nur eine sachlich falsche Überschrift adaptieren, zwei Sätze und die Quelle zum Nachlesen hinklatschen.


 
Warum machst DU dann nicht eine News draus, du Besserwisser. 
Weißt doch soviel besser Bescheid.

Die News diente nur als info! 

Wie sich manche hier aufregen, weil sie zu faul sind, selbst etwas mal rauszusuchen.
Dann klick doch nicht drauf, wenn´s dich eh nicht interessiert.


----------



## TempestX1 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*

Die User-News Regeln gehören eindeutig überarbeitet.
Statt selbst zu schreiben um was es geht wird hier mit Links um sich geworfen.
(nichts gegen dich aber zwei Zeilen Text sind mMn keine News aber leider bist du nicht der Einzige der das so macht).


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*

Und was ist Polycarvbonat? Genau: Plastik! Plastik bleibt Plastik, egal ob man ihn Kunststoff oder Polycarbonat nennt. Und Samsung hat ja selbst zugegeben, dass sich Metall, Keramik und Glas wertiger anfühlen.


----------



## FreezerX (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*

Du könntest zumindest die Überschrift ausbessern. Polycarbonat ist Plastik und damit ist die Überschrift einfach irreführend.

Wenn es von Interesse ist, könnte ich im Forum einen kleinen Überblick über die Eigenschaften verschiedener Handy-Werkstoffe geben.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Warum machst DU dann nicht eine News draus, du Besserwisser.
> Weißt doch soviel besser Bescheid.


 
Weil ich das mit dem PC schon wusste? Weils mir FAST egal war? Aber dein sachlich falscher Titel und dein - ich würd sagen du verstößt gegen die User-News-Regeln - entlangschrammen an den Regel zum Erstellen einer User-News hat zum Posten verleitet.
Und was heißt hier "zu faul zum raussuchen", wenn du dir nichtmal irgendeine Mühe gibts, ne Meldung zu verfassen?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Weil ich das mit dem PC schon wusste? Weils mir FAST egal war? Aber dein sachlich falscher Titel und dein - ich würd sagen du verstößt gegen die User-News-Regeln - entlangschrammen an den Regel zum Erstellen einer User-News hat zum Posten verleitet.
> Und was heißt hier "zu faul zum raussuchen", wenn du dir nichtmal irgendeine Mühe gibts, ne Meldung zu verfassen?


 
Wie gesagt diente als Info und ja war fix "hingeklatscht". 



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Die User-News Regeln gehören eindeutig überarbeitet.
> Statt selbst zu schreiben um was es geht wird hier mit Links um sich geworfen.
> (nichts gegen dich aber zwei Zeilen Text sind mMn keine News aber leider bist du nicht der Einzige der das so macht).


 
War meine aller erste News. Darum weiß ich es auch noch nicht besser.
Und sollte auch nur zur Info dienen, da PCGH da meist immer etwas spät dran mit ist.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*

Is ja nett, die Info mal als Meldung zu veröffentlichen, aber hinklatschen verstößt auch gegen die Regeln hier. Außerdem wäre eine ausformulierte Meldung wesentlich interessanter zu lesen, da man nicht erst die Quelle anklicken muss. Dazu noch die Infos mit Text garniert, deiner eigenen Meinung und schon isses ein ganz anderes Kaliber.

e:/ Wie wäre es, wenn du von Hochleistungskunstoffen anstelle "billiger" Massenkunststoffe wie eben PS, PE, PP und Konsorten sprichst?


----------



## JHD (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*

Anstatt hier rumzulamentieren hättest du die Zeit vielleicht mal besser dazu genutzt die von dir erstellte News zu überarbeiten. Nichts gegen engagierte User, aber einen Mindesstandard sollte schon erfüllt sein. Darüber hinaus ist die Überschrift fachlich falsch. Wie schon mehrfach gesagt wurde ist Kunststoff im Volksmund Plastik und Polycarbonate gehören zu den Kunststoffen. Ist genauso als wenn Ikea behauptet ihr neuer Tisch sei nicht aus Holz, sondern aus Eiche.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*



JHD schrieb:


> Anstatt hier rumzulamentieren hättest du die Zeit vielleicht mal besser dazu genutzt die von dir erstellte News zu überarbeiten. Nichts gegen engagierte User, aber einen Mindesstandard sollte schon erfüllt sein. Darüber hinaus ist die Überschrift fachlich falsch. Wie schon mehrfach gesagt wurde ist Kunststoff im Volksmund Plastik und Polycarbonate gehören zu den Kunststoffen. Ist genauso als wenn ich sage, dass mein neuer Tisch von Ikea nicht aus Holz, sondern auch Eiche ist.


 
Wie gesagt, war als info und gut gemeint. ^^


----------



## FreezerX (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*

Der, der die News verfasst, ist zuständig. 
Deine News haben geringen Informationsgehalt. Die einzige Info ist, dass das SGS3 Polycarbonat als Werkstoff hat. Allerdings gefährdest du die Information mit der fachlich falschen Überschrift "..., nicht Plastik".
Ich bitte dich, bessere die falsche Überschrift aus! Das haben hier schon viele gesagt.
Die Info mit den "300x" widerstandsfähiger sagt ohne Angabe von Versuch und Einheit nichts aus.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Der, der die News verfasst, ist zuständig.
> Deine News haben geringen Informationsgehalt. Die einzige Info ist, dass das SGS3 Polycarbonat als Werkstoff hat. Allerdings gefährdest du die Information mit der fachlich falschen Überschrift "..., nicht Plastik".
> Ich bitte dich, bessere die falsche Überschrift aus! Das haben hier schon viele gesagt.
> Die Info mit den "300x" widerstandsfähiger sagt ohne Angabe von Versuch und Einheit nichts aus.



Erfasst und geändert.
Danke.


----------



## McClaine (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Und was ist Polycarvbonat? Genau: Plastik! Plastik bleibt Plastik, egal ob man ihn Kunststoff oder Polycarbonat nennt. Und Samsung hat ja selbst zugegeben, dass sich Metall, Keramik und Glas wertiger anfühlen.


 


FreezerX schrieb:


> Du könntest zumindest die Überschrift ausbessern. Polycarbonat ist Plastik und damit ist die Überschrift einfach irreführend.
> 
> Wenn es von Interesse ist, könnte ich im Forum einen kleinen Überblick über die Eigenschaften verschiedener Handy-Werkstoffe geben.




Polycarbonat ist ein Kunststoff und kein Plastik. Als Plastik bezeichnet der Volksmund einen billigen - einmal Werkstoff - was aber alles andere als richtig ist. Überschrift gehört sich wirklich angepasst...

Zum Thema:
Keramik wäre zu teuer, Glas zu schwer und bruchanfällig jedoch wiederstandsfähiger gegen Kratzer als Kunststoff. 
Genau so wenig könnte man die geringe Bauform mit Glas beibehalten...
Ich persönlich glaube kaum, dass das ein besonderes Polycarbonat sein soll, da dies
A) sehr, sehr teuer wäre und
B) werden die "Anforderungen" auch mit dem Grundwerkstoff sowie einem Farbbatch und diverse Zusatzstoffe zum verstärken locker erreicht.

Polycarbonate hier steht der Rest, wer sich mal Informieren will zum "billigen Plastik" ...


----------



## fevil (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist nun aus Polycarbonat*

Ja Plastik oder Polycarbonat, es fühlt sich nach plastik an und rutsch in der Hand, und das es ausschaut wie Metal is auch ein bisl billig.


----------



## McClaine (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist nun aus Polycarbonat*

Wenns geriffelt is, so wie beim S2 rutsch garnix in der Hand. Ausserdem kann einem jedes Smartphone aus der Hand rutschen, was zB ein Siliconcase verhindert 

Polycarbonat ist in der Herstellung und Verarbeitung, je nachdem was für Zusatzstoffe eingebracht werden, bestimmt minderstens genau so teuer wie ein, ja meinetwegen, Alu Deckel. Ok, sagen wir mal sie nehmen sich nicht mehr viel. Und dabei meine ich Kosten für Material und Herstellung.

In dem Deckel Fall wird ein Alu Deckel wahrscheinlich gepresst und ein Kunststoffdeckel gespritzt. Und wie gesagt, wenns ein teuerer Kunststoff ist (roh PC gehört zu den teueren), dann ist "bisl billig" schlichtweg falsch 
In deinem Empfinden ok, jeden das seine, aber von dem Preis... naja


----------



## FreezerX (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*



McClaine schrieb:


> Polycarbonat ist ein Kunststoff und kein Plastik. Als Plastik bezeichnet der Volksmund einen billigen - einmal Werkstoff - was aber alles andere als richtig ist. Überschrift gehört sich wirklich angepasst...


 
Plastik ist umgangssprachlich für Kunststoff. Das hat nichts mit einmaliger Verwendbarkeit zu tun. Und über das Attribut "billig" sagt das auch nichts aus.
Das englische Wort für Kunststoff ist z.B. auch einfach "plastic" oder "sythetic".

Plastik bedeutet einfach in etwa "geformt". Die Kunststoffe unterteilen sich ja auch in die Thermoplaste, Elastomere und Duromere (Duroplaste sollte man nicht sage, ist irreführend).
Und da die Thermoplaste, wie z.B. Zelluloid, schmelzbar und formbar sind, sagte man "Plaste" oder "Plastik". Eine genaue Trennung in der Literatur wäre mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## McClaine (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist nun aus Polycarbonat*

Ja aber bereits in der Berufschule wurde jedem Kunststoffspritzer erklärt das "Plastik" mehr ein Umgangswort ist und dabei für billig etc steht. Daher mein Versuch das etwas zu erläutern. 
Natürlich hast du mit deinem Post Recht, aber du weisst bestimmt worauf ich hinaus will


----------



## FreezerX (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist nun aus Polycarbonat*

Dass das Wort "Plastik" eine minderwertigere Assoziation als "Kunststoff" hat, ist richtig. 
Wenn du deinen Kunststoff noch besser verkaufen willst, nenne ihn "organisches Polymer". 

Bzw. nennt man für noch höherwertigeren Eindruck die Kunststoffe beim Handelsnamen. Im Falle von Polycarbonat wäre das z.B. "Makrolon", oder bei Polyethylen "Neopolen". 

Hier gibt es eine kleine Übersicht -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Kunststoffe
Wer geht z.B. gerne mit einem "Chloropren-Kautschuk" baden? Neopren ist cooler.


----------



## Blacktemplar (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Du meinst, nur weil Polycarbonat (PC) zufällig auch für CD/DVD/BR-Rohlinge verwendet wird? Oder auch für diese Wasserflaschen in Büros und Supermärkten? Mittlerweile aber nicht mehr für Baby-Flaschen, da diese ausgekocht werden? Und das sagt uns aber dennoch relativ wenig über die Verwendung im Handy. Lieber mal so Daten wie Reißfestigkeit usw.?
> Da magst du Recht haben, denn bisl Hintergrundinfos und Vergleiche mit anderen Materialien sind nie verkehrt.
> 
> 
> ...


 

*hust* um Dich mal zu korrigieren: die Flaschen im Supermarkt sind nicht aus PC sondern aus PET (Polyethylenteraphthalat im übrigen ein kristalliner Werkstoff und wenn ihr jetzt wissen wollt wieso man trotzdem durchschauen kann es hat mit der Wellenlänge und der Größe der Kristalle zu tun )...  Bei Kevlar gibt es optische Gründe, dass es in anderem Gewebe verarbeitet wird und das man eben nicht erkennen soll ob der Träger einen entsprechenden Schutz hat (mit Deiner UV Annahme hast Du recht, es verliert dann bis zu 75 % seiner Festigkeit)...... Kevlarfasern werden als Verstärkungsmaterial verwendet aufgrund seiner guten Eigenschaften wie teilweise schon erwähnt ( MPa oder N/mm² ist die gesuchte Einheit ). Herkömmliche Handy's sind im übrigen aus ABS hergestellt und das ist weiß Gott kein einfaches Plastik sondern ein Hochleistungswerkstoff (Schlagzähigkeit als Stichwort genannt). Polycarbonat (amorph - teilkristallin je nach Modifikation) wird als Brillenglas verwendet oder eben wie erwähnt als Substrat für CD/DVD - Rohlinge, Hüllen etc.... Und es ist auch kein einfaches Plastik (Wiki: Polycarbonate ) weiterführende Literatur kann sich jeder selber organisieren. Ich beantworte auch gerne weiterführende Fragen .

Gruß Black


----------



## McClaine (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*



Blacktemplar schrieb:


> *hust* um Dich mal zu korrigieren: die Flaschen im Supermarkt sind nicht aus PC sondern aus PET (Polyethylenteraphthalat im übrigen ein kristalliner Werkstoff und wenn ihr jetzt wissen wollt wieso man trotzdem durchschauen kann es hat mit der Wellenlänge und der Größe der Kristalle zu tun )... Kevlar ist auch kein Flüssigkristall und schon gar nicht Lichtempfindlich, es hat optische Gründe und das man eben nicht erkennen soll ob der Träger einen entsprechenden Schutz hat...... Kevlarfasern werden als Verstärkungsmaterial verwendet aufgrund seiner guten Eigenschaften wie teilweise schon erwähnt ( MPa ist die gesuchte Einheit ). Herkömmliche Handy's sind im übrigen aus ABS hergestellt und das ist weiß Gott kein einfaches Plastik sondern ein Hochleistungswerkstoff (Schlagzähigkeit als Stichwort genannt). Polycarbonat(amorph - teilkristallin je nach Modifikation) wird als Brillenglas verwendet oder eben wie erwähnt als Substrat für CD/DVD - Rohlinge. Und es ist auch kein einfaches Plastik (Wiki: Polycarbonate ) weiterführende Literatur kann sich jeder selber organisieren. Also bitte werft nicht immer mit Begriffen um Euch wenn Ihr nur Halbwissen habt


 


sehr schön. Ich hasse es Plastik zu lesen...

@ Freezer 
in der Brufschule wurde die Herkunft von dem "Plastik" im deutschen Sprachgebrauch folgendermaßen begründet:
Amerika - Englisches Wort dafür was Plastic, dort wurde es zuerst Verarbeitet und somit hat sich schon damals das Wort Plastik eingebürgert. ... oder irgendwie so, is auch schon wieder 6 Jahre her 

Plastik bringe ich zB in Verbindung mit billigen Werkstoffen, gefahr von austretenden Giftstoffen, Gesundheitsschädlich usw.
Das war vllt damals noch so aber heut zu Tage kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.
Ich arbeite in der Medizin, dort werden Injektionsysteme hergestellt, die Teilweise tagelang im Körper verbleiben oder in Kontakt mit der Haut sind usw.... ohne Nebenwirkung.

Die Zeiten haben sich geändert mMn und Kunststoffe sind sehr wohl in der lage mit metallischen Werkstoffen mitzuhalten, wenn nicht sogar in vielen Bereichen sinnvoller (Handy- Gewicht etc pp)


----------



## Kreisverkehr (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*



Blacktemplar schrieb:


> *hust* um Dich mal zu korrigieren: die Flaschen im Supermarkt sind nicht aus PC sondern aus PET (Polyethylenteraphthalat im übrigen ein kristalliner Werkstoff und wenn ihr jetzt wissen wollt wieso man trotzdem durchschauen kann es hat mit der Wellenlänge und der Größe der Kristalle zu tun )...[...]
> Gruß Black


 
Ich hab nicht die PET-Flaschen gemeint, sondern diese Eumel: 
http://www.kautex-group.com/images/maschinen/KPC_anwendungen.jpg

Und sry, aber UV-Empfindlich würde ich es doch beschreiben, wenn es seine Festigkeit verliert... Ich find dieses Polyamid an sich total klasse, alleine weil man es bei der Herstellung in 100%iger Schwefelsäure löst und es dabei ganz bleibt...
Und doch: Kevlar IST ein Flüssigkristallines Polymer, hab dazu mal drei jpgs angehängt. Vergleicht man mal die Struktur, wird sehr schnell deutlich, warum Kevlar ein starres Polymer mit Stäbchenform ist.


----------



## DaStash (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist nun aus Polycarbonat*



AeroX schrieb:


> Yes, hab ich.
> Ich finde es nicht optisch ansprechend und auch das dolle Plastik macht's nicht Wertiger meiner Meinung nach. Aber jeder hat ja eine andere von daher..


Mich würde mal interessieren wo man das S3 testen kann, denn nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist es noch nicht auf dem Markt und es gibt/gab nur sehr wenige Testgeräte welche verschickt wurden.

MfG


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist nun aus Polycarbonat*



DaStash schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wo man das S3 testen kann, denn nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist es noch nicht auf dem Markt und es gibt/gab nur sehr wenige Testgeräte welche verschickt wurden.
> 
> MfG


 
Doch beim Deutschland-Event. 
Er hier war dort und hat sich die deutsche Variante angeschaut. 
Und angeblich laut Samsung nen Quadcore mit 1,5 Ghz, anstatt 1,4 Ghz. 
Samsung Galaxy S III im Kurztest - YouTube


----------



## docdent (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist nun aus Polycarbonat*

Wikipedia deckt sich hier mit meinen Wissen: Plastik ist die umgangssprachliche Bezeichnung für Kunststoffe. Polycarbonat ist ein Kunststoff. Ergo ist Plastik zwei eine subjektiv etwas abwertende, aber keine falsche Bezeichnung für das Material des Samsungs-Gehäuses.

Dass das die Marketing-Abteilung von Samsung nicht gern hört, ist verständlich, aber keine News wert.


----------



## maxe (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*



ReaCT schrieb:


> Nein, meine persönliche Haptikkeitsreihenfolge geht so:
> Softtouch Alu > gebürstetes Alu > Kevlar > Das Alu auf dem Acer Liquid MT (neu) > Polycarbonat (Matt) > Matter Kunstoff > Das Alu auf dem Acer Liquid Mt (Nach ein paar Monaten Gebrauch)> Hochglanz Poly (schätze ich mal) > Hochglanzplastik


 
Leute, Leute, Kevlar werdet ihr nie und nimmer an einem Handy direkt zu fühlen bekommen. 
Aramid (Handelsnamen: Nomex und Kevlar von DuPont, oder Teijinconex, Twaron und Technora) ist eine Kunstfaser und die wird, als Gewebe genau so wie Carbonfasern auch in Epoxydharz (also Polycarbonate) eingegossen /'-laminiert'. Das fühlt sich also genau so an wie jedes andere Polycarbonatkunststoffteil auch, es ist halt nur stabiler. Ausserdem, bei dem Motorola Razr, bei dem du wahrscheinlich das Kevlar zu fühlen glaubtest, ist gar kein Kevlar-Laminat direkt zu fühlen/ sehen, die Kevlarpalatte sitzt direkt hinter dem Display und daher bekommt man von aussen davon gar nichts mit. Die Hinterseite, ist irgend ein Kunststoff mit Soft-Touch-Beschichtung und Carbon-Optik. Nix Kevlar also. Und das hat auch seinen Grund: Aramidfasern sind nämlich Pissgelb und werden unter Sonneneinstrahlung bronzefarben bis bräunlich und verlieren ihre technische Eigenschaften. 

Ich halte es ebenso so für ein Gerücht, dass Polycarbonat sich anders anfühlt als herkömmliches Plastik. Es ist einfach nur stabiler. Punkt. 
Und auch 'Softtouch' - Beschichtungen fühlen sich rein von der Oberfläche her immer gleich an. Wenn man das Zeug auf Alu fabriziert wird sich das Handy einfach nur kälter anfühlen und schwerer sein als ein 'Plastik'-Handy. 
Das einzige was man wirklich fühlen kann sind glatte, raue, strukturierte oder weiche/harte Oberflächen. Und die kann man mit fast jedem Werkstoff erreichen. 

Ich denke daher, dass die subjektiv gefühlte 'Wertigkeit' eher von Gewicht und Wärmeleitfähigkeit des Materials abhängt, *aber vor allem durch das Marketing der Hersteller induziert wird. *

In diesem Sinne rate ich euch nicht so sehr vom Material des Handys beeinflussen zu lassen, den jedes hat für den Benutzer Vor- und Nachteile, von denen wiederum mache als mehr oder weniger schwerwiegend empfunden werden. Ich bin der Meinung, dass sich alle zzt. in Smartphones verwendeten Materialien nichts nehmen, und es daher völlig egal ist was man wählt. Wichtig ist vor allem die Hardware und die Software, vll. noch ein bisschen das Aussehen, aber ein Material sollte definitiv kein Argument sein. 
Die einzigen zwei Dinge, die der äussere Werkstoff ist: 
a) egal, solange, das Handy nicht auseinander fällt
b) ein riesengroßer Marketing-Hype


Grüße, 
jemand, der schon mit sämtlichen genanten Materialien gearbeitet hat.


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*



McClaine schrieb:


> Polycarbonat ist ein Kunststoff und kein Plastik. Als Plastik bezeichnet der Volksmund einen billigen - einmal Werkstoff - was aber alles andere als richtig ist. Überschrift gehört sich wirklich angepasst...
> 
> Zum Thema:
> Keramik wäre zu teuer, Glas zu schwer und bruchanfällig jedoch wiederstandsfähiger gegen Kratzer als Kunststoff.
> ...



Und dennoch ist es ein Kunststoff, Polymer oder umgangssprachlich Plastik.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*



maxe schrieb:


> Aramid [...] ist eine Kunstfaser und die wird, als Gewebe genau so wie Carbonfasern auch in Epoxydharz (also Polycarbonate) eingegossen /'-laminiert'.


 
Nanana, so stimmt das nun auch nicht. Nur weil da auch Bisphenol A enthalten ist, sind das nun auch wieder unterschiedliche Kunststoffe. Alleine, dass die Carbonylgruppe nicht enthalten ist, es zudem ein Duroplast ist usw. zeichnet es halt nicht als PC aus. Und für MICH ist Glas das Gegenteil von wertig, weil es zwar nett aussieht, aber bei weitem weniger funktional ist...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Und dennoch ist es ein Kunststoff, Polymer oder umgangssprachlich Plastik.



Ja und? 
Gold ist auch ein Metall und wird trotzdem ganz anders gewertet.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist nun aus Polycarbonat*

Mein Handy ist auch aus Kunstoff, und hat sogar ein Display und Akku !


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist nun aus Polycarbonat*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Mein Handy ist auch aus Kunstoff, und hat sogar ein Display und Akku !


Wahrscheinlich wollen die alle ihr Handy bei "Germany´s Next Top Handy" casten lassen.


----------



## maxe (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist aus Polycarbonat, nicht Plastik!*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Nanana, so stimmt das nun auch nicht. Nur weil da auch Bisphenol A enthalten ist, sind das nun auch wieder unterschiedliche Kunststoffe. Alleine, dass die Carbonylgruppe nicht enthalten ist, es zudem ein Duroplast ist usw. zeichnet es halt nicht als PC aus. Und für MICH ist Glas das Gegenteil von wertig, weil es zwar nett aussieht, aber bei weitem weniger funktional ist...


 
Hast du Chemie studiert oder so? 

Glas/Keramik möchte ich auch nicht haben, Nachteile sind Fingerabdrücke, Gewicht und vor allem bricht es zu leicht. Dazu schaut es eigentlich auch nicht viel anders als glänzende Kunststoffe aus, es ist halt nur resistenter gegen Kratzer. Ein Handy aus kohlefaserverstärktem Kunststoff würde ich aber schon nett finden, sieht gut aus und ist schön stabil. Aber Carbon soll auch die Sende-/Empfangsleistung beeinträchtigen, da es leitfähig ist. Hab sogar mal gehört, dass es unter anderem auch in strahlendämmenden (Mobilfunk) Geweben eingesetzt wird.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist nun aus Polycarbonat*

So ungefähr, ja. Aber was in dem Thread so alles steht, kann man auch auf Wiki nachlesen, das reicht vom Niveau locker aus.
Was GFK und KFK (CFK) so alles können, hat Galileo gestern zum Teil gezeigt, auch wenn deren Beiträge mal wieder falsche Erklärungen enthielten... (ja, wenn Vakuum herrscht, ist innen ein größerer Druck als außen... KLAR DOCH )

Jedenfalls bin ich Kunststoffen ziemlich aufgeschlossen und es erstaunt immer wieder, was die so alles können und vom Wertigkeitsgefühl liegen die bei mir recht hoch. Mein EVO 3D fühlt sich hinten durch die Oberfläche jedenfalls echt gut an, das iPhone 4 ist dagegen mMn. deutlich unfreundlicher in der Hand.


----------



## maxe (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist nun aus Polycarbonat*

Ja das hängt vor allem von der Form ab würde ich mal sagen. Das 4G hat halt angenehm abgerundete Seiten und das 4S total eckige. Ich hab mir mal ein Carbon-Kit zusammengestellt, mit Epoxy, Carbon und Carbon-Kevlar-Hybrid (und allem was sonst noch dazugehört) und wollte mir dann ne Hülle für mein S2 laminieren, aber so leicht ist das dann doch nicht, aber Lineale hab ich schon daraus gemacht und mein nächstes Projekt wird ein Notizbrett aus dem Carbon-Kevlar-Hybrid, damit ich das auch noch verwurschteln kann (das taugt nicht für Lineale und Hüllen, da das Kevlar beim schneiden des Laminats ausfranst und das nicht schön aussieht und nicht gerade ist). Wer sich dafür interessiert, dem kann ich nur DAS empfehlen.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist nun aus Polycarbonat*

Gummierte, geriffelte Rückseite ist aber auch nochmal ein anderes Kaliber als kaltes Glas, aber das .pdf liest sich erstaunlich gut, bzw. ist recht interessant.


----------



## FreezerX (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist nun aus Polycarbonat*

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum so viele auf Glas/Metall, fast schon als Selbstzweck, abfahren.
Für mich ist wichtig, dass die Ergonomie gut ist (das iPhone 4S ist mir etwas zu kantig hinten) und das Material im Alltag kratzfest ist (Schlüssel in Hosentasche) und Stürze überlebt. Natürlich gibt es auch Versicherungen für 3€ im Monat, die einen Schaden absichern, trotzdem ist mir lieber, das nichts passiert.


----------



## kühlprofi (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist nun aus Polycarbonat*

Vor ca. einem Jahr wurde das Galaxy Nexus auf den Markt gebracht welches ebenfalls ein Case aus Polycarbonat hat. Verstehe die Diskussion um dieses Plastik / Kunstoffgehäuse des Samsung galaxy S3 händy nicht.
Ist halt einfach ein Kunstoffklumpen mit etwas aktuellerer Handyhardware / Software aber echt nichts weltbewegendes.
In einem halben Jahr ist dieses Handy hardwaretechnisch schon wieder ein langsamer Knochen. Und dass nun Kunstoff anstelle von Keramik eingesetzt wird finde ich etwas low. Keramik hätte schon seinen reiz gehabt!


Verizon Galaxy Nexus release date delayed, LTE issues? - ProductReviews


----------



## FreezerX (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist nun aus Polycarbonat*

Mir ist spontal keine duktile (=bruchzähe) Keramik bekannt. Was hast du gegen Kunststoff?
Und neben der Duktilität müssen auch noch andere Anforderungen erfüllt werden, z.B. muss so eine Keramik lackierbar und nicht zu schwer sein.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist nun aus Polycarbonat*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Vor ca. einem Jahr wurde das Galaxy Nexus auf den Markt gebracht welches ebenfalls ein Case aus Polycarbonat hat. Verstehe die Diskussion um dieses Plastik / Kunstoffgehäuse des Samsung galaxy S3 händy nicht.
> Ist halt einfach ein Kunstoffklumpen mit etwas aktuellerer Handyhardware / Software aber echt nichts weltbewegendes.
> In einem halben Jahr ist dieses Handy hardwaretechnisch schon wieder ein langsamer Knochen. Und dass nun Kunstoff anstelle von Keramik eingesetzt wird finde ich etwas low. Keramik hätte schon seinen reiz gehabt!
> 
> ...


 
Was soll sich bitte schön in einem halben Jahr, bis auf etwas mehr RAM und Takt noch ändern. 
Octacore oder wie? 
Also etwas wage jetzt schon zu sagen, dass das Handy bis dahin ein langsamer Knochen wär.

Das S2 ist heut noch Top und sogar älter als ein halbes Jahr.


----------



## maxe (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist nun aus Polycarbonat*

Keramik aus der Zahnmedizin dürfte ziemlich viel aushalten, oder auch Faserverstärkte Keramik, aus der Sport-Bremsscheiben sind. Letzteres fände ich sehr interessant für ein Handy. Vll. kann mit ner CNC aus alten Carbon-Bremsscheiben ein Gehäuse machen.


----------



## Seabound (22. Mai 2012)

maxe schrieb:
			
		

> Keramik aus der Zahnmedizin dürfte ziemlich viel aushalten, oder auch Faserverstärkte Keramik, aus der Sport-Bremsscheiben sind. Letzteres fände ich sehr interessant für ein Handy. Vll. kann mit ner CNC aus alten Carbon-Bremsscheiben ein Gehäuse machen.



Eine carbon ceramic brake (also die ganze anlage mit bremsscheiben, sättel, etc.) kostet bei porsche knapp 9000 €. Auch wenn bei der handyhülle nur ein bruchteil des materials der scheiben  zum einsatz käme, wäre dies um längen teurer als schnöde großserienplaste wie beim s3. Ich fände so ein carbonhandy extrem geil. Leider wird das ein traum bleiben, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass ein hersteller sowas in zeiten der gewinnmaximierung und kosteneffizienz anbieten würde. Ein anderes thema wäre titan. Das wäre hammergeil! Wird aber leider auch keiner machen.


----------



## FreezerX (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist nun aus Polycarbonat*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ein anderes thema wäre titan. Das wäre hammergeil! Wird aber leider auch keiner machen.


 
Titan ist auch extrem teuer. Noch dazu ist die spanende Bearbeitung wegem dem hexagonalen Gitter für dünne Teile schwierig und ebenfalls teuer.


----------



## maxe (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist nun aus Polycarbonat*

Carbon an sich wäre eigentlich nicht sehr teuer, sagen wir mal ein Quadratmeter kostet 20€, für eine Handyrückseite braucht man ca. 3 Lagen á 10cm x 15cm macht dann etwa 90 Cent pro Handy. Dazu kommen dann aber noch Kosten für Epoxydharz (auch nicht sonderlich teuer), aufwändige Fertigungsmaschienen und viel Stunden Handarbeit für die Massenproduktion (Laminieren, Vakuum, Öfen, Oberflächennachbehandlung). Da wird es den Herstellern wohl dann doch zu anstrengend. Wobei man für ein solches Handy sicherlich mehr verlangen könnte und dieses dann auch besser verkaufen liese (-> siehe 'Livetyleprodukte' und Beeinflussbarkeit der pot. Kunden)


----------



## docdent (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist nun aus Polycarbonat*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Mir ist spontal keine duktile (=bruchzähe) Keramik bekannt. Was hast du gegen Kunststoff?
> Und neben der Duktilität müssen auch noch andere Anforderungen erfüllt werden, z.B. muss so eine Keramik lackierbar und nicht zu schwer sein.


Im Prinzip gibt es die: Zirkonoxid-Keramik. Lackiert? Was spricht bitte gegen eine durchgefärbte Keramik? 



maxe schrieb:


> Keramik aus der Zahnmedizin dürfte ziemlich viel aushalten, oder auch Faserverstärkte Keramik, aus der Sport-Bremsscheiben sind. Letzteres fände ich sehr interessant für ein Handy. Vll. kann mit ner CNC aus alten Carbon-Bremsscheiben ein Gehäuse machen.


Keramiken gibt es in der Zahnmedizin viele. Ohne zusätzliche Stabiliserung (Verbindung mit Metall, Zahn...) sind die meisten jedoch sehr bruchanfällig. Geeignet wäre jedoch bestenfalls Zirkonixid - aber selbst da hab ich bei den geringen Schichtstärken und relativ großen Abmessungen meine Bedenken.


----------



## Blacktemplar (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist nun aus Polycarbonat*

@Docdent: ZrO ist schweineteuer, wahrscheinlich noch teurer als Titan ( da kostet das Kg Ti-Pulver 190 € - soll aber in den nächsten Jahren wohl auf 40 €/Kg fallen) Dazu kommen Maschinen zum verarbeiten, ne CNC Fräse mit Diamantwerkzeugen und Ultrahartmetallmatrix kostet bestimmt mal eben was zwischen 750.000 und 1 Mio € + Wartung + Strom und Wasserkosten, Personal etc... das holst Du nie mit Handyhüllen rein 

Wer auch immer das jetzt war mit dem Carbon bearbeiten: CNC ist ungeeignet wegen ausfransen, aber Wasserstrahlschneiden, Laser etc geht 

Wie laminierst Du das? über das Resin-Verfahren? (Vakuum + EP-Harz durchziehen?)

Gruß Black


----------



## docdent (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Samsung Galaxy S3 Gehäuse ist nun aus Polycarbonat*



Blacktemplar schrieb:


> @Docdent: ZrO ist schweineteuer, wahrscheinlich noch teurer als Titan ( da kostet das Kg Ti-Pulver 190 € - soll aber in den nächsten Jahren wohl auf 40 €/Kg fallen) Dazu kommen Maschinen zum verarbeiten, ne CNC Fräse mit Diamantwerkzeugen und Ultrahartmetallmatrix kostet bestimmt mal eben was zwischen 750.000 und 1 Mio € + Wartung + Strom und Wasserkosten, Personal etc... das holst Du nie mit Handyhüllen rein Gruß Black


Ich käme auch nie auf die Idee, Zirkonoxid als Handyhülle zu propagieren  Ich wollte nur mal die hier geschriebene Idee, "Dentalkeramik" zu verwenden, etwas kritischer beleuchten. Klingt ja alles nett, ähnlich wie Carbonfaser, ist aber aus vielerlei Gründen nicht praxistauglich. Ich hab nix gegen Polycarbonat oder Kunststoff im Allgemeinen, vulgo "Plastik"


----------

